# starting WW diet



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Bought some WW's stuff at a yard sale this past Saturday.(Didn't know if I could mention the diet plan name becuse of copyright concerns.I'm new on the weight loss forums.)Thought I'd give this a try.Started Sunday.
I'm a male.Will be 46 yrs. old next month.72.5" tall 
280 lbs. and 34.6 BMI were my starting measurements. 
I'm allowed 31 points a day.
So far I like this plan. Easy to use.I can have anything I want to eat,just have to keep it within the 31 points for the day.Kind of a pain to figure up points on what I'm eating,but over time with eating repetition I'll have to figure up points less often.I'm not adding points for exercise(which is minimal).Just using exercise to overcome any accounting irregularities in my point calculations.
I like to go light for breakfast and lunch so I don't have to go to bed wanting food.This is just the 5th day and I've already lost 7 lbs.I know thats not sustainable,but a nice start none the less.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

BMI 36.4 not 34.6.
Made some interesting discoveries about myself.I wasn't drinking nearly enough water.Staying within my points has been easy enough,but struggling with getting my 6 servings of water,5 servings of fruits and veggies,2 milks, and 2 oils.
Oatmeal has become my best friend.Very filling,low points.
Had 2 slices of cheese pizza for lunch yesterday followed by a steak for dinner.Exchanged my usual baked potato, with my steak, for a sliced tomato instead.Even threw in a WW desert after dinner for 4 points.
Been walking 40 minutes everyday.More of a relaxing stroll rather than a brisk walk.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

WW worked very well for me the first time I tried it....not so well the second. Of course if I'd actually followed the plan the second time it might have worker better. Keep us up with how you're doing.....you may inspire me to join again.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

WW is a wonderful program. You do get plenty to eat, and you can eat (a bit) of anything you want, as long as you count it. There are tons of "free point plus" fruits & veggies to snack on when you get really hungry.

Good luck with this, and keep us informed as to how you are doing.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Just completed my first week.I'm at 271 pounds, a nice 9 pound loss for the week.
I'm most impressed with how easy it was for me to stay with the plan.The first couple of days were admittedly rough as my body adjusted to the reduced intake.But it got much easier after that. I ended the week with a 5 point surplus.
Went with the family to a steak house on Friday.I ordered a chicken salad and didn't touch any of the rolls they bring to your table.Thought I did really good, until I figured up that I had to take a 15 point hit on the honey mustard dressing on my salad.I had no idea salad dressing would be that high in points.That was a learning experience.I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a great week. Yea, you really have to watch those condiments, they can be very pointy.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

End of week two.
Not a good week.I feel very fortunate to have lost an additional 1/2 pound.I'm at 270.5 lbs.
I used up my 5 point surplus from the previous week, plus went over another 16 points.I had no problems while at home,but found myself eating too much during two social gatherings centered around meals.
Also I strained my ankle while walking so I only walked 3 days this past week.Ankle is now better and will start walking again today.
Read a book this week called, Made to Crave. I thought it was a very good book written from a Christian perspective dealing with why we over eat.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Please notice a previous thread I posted, Shrinking on a Budget. I subscribed to this about 3 weeks ago and DH and I have been following her menus closely, but not exact, and have done very well with it.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

WW is working for me. I've lost 32 lb so far. I started at 258 and it has been great for re-learning how to eat. If I would check in on my points daily on the website, then it would be more. But I'm happy to be losing without having to dwell every thought on it. By keeping score of points it really does teach you to what to avoid, you're right on the dressing. Keep up the good work! I've had to learn that my body won't let me eat "normal"--ya' know 3 square meals. I do struggle to get enough protein in my diet and I avoid bread at all costs!!!


----------

